# Finding a Thrianta



## Chassi (Jun 22, 2010)

I'd really love to start breeding Thrianta rabbits. There don't seem to be any ready in Essex where I live so I'm being forced to look further afield. I was recommended a breeder called Roger Smith by one of them but can't find his details anywhere. Does anyone know the details, or those of another reputable Thrianta breeder? 

Anything would be much appreciated


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I know of a very good Thrianta breeder in Reading/Herts area if thats any good?


----------



## Chassi (Jun 22, 2010)

frags said:


> I know of a very good Thrianta breeder in Reading/Herts area if thats any good?


That would be wonderful, thank you


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Chassi said:


> That would be wonderful, thank you


Will PM you the details once i find them.


----------



## briertonminilops (Jun 21, 2010)

Roger Smith is based in Nottingham I believe and his contact details are in the Breeders Directory of the Fur & Feather. I have the phone number if you would like it.


----------



## Demismith (Feb 28, 2010)

Just seen this, have you tried Paul Hopkins and Leah McNally? I think Leah has a friend in Essex too that also breeds Thriantas, not sure of their name though. Roger has great rabbits, but you'll have to phone/write to him, he dosen't do email


----------



## Lola77 (Aug 4, 2010)

have you tried here for help? The British Rabbit Council


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

This person already has a Thrianta now x


----------



## Chassi (Jun 22, 2010)

I do indeed! Thanks so much for all your help.
I'm expecting my first litter any day now


----------

